# Sexing a Copper Black



## Geoff Muskett (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey all,

We got our first chickens in June. Two Vorewerk's, a Rhode Island Red and a Copper Black.

The Rhode Island turned out to be a boy, I'm hoping Penny, our Copper Black is a girl.

what do you think?


----------



## Geoff Muskett (Sep 5, 2020)

I d


Geoff Muskett said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We got our first chickens in June. Two Vorewerk's, a Rhode Island Red and a Copper Black.
> 
> ...


I should add, she(?) is about 5 months old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't see the bird well enough to give a guess. Maybe someone else can see it better than I can.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Can you post a head close up and a side profile?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Can you post a head close up and a side profile?


I guess it wasn't me then. It was the photo.


----------



## Geoff Muskett (Sep 5, 2020)

Ah sorry
are these any better? I can take more...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just don't know, I'm leaning hen but I'm not 100% on that. PJ is better at this than I am.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm leaning hen as Robin is. Nice bird. It's an English Copper Black Maran since there are no feathers on the feet, (which would be French). There are three color types of Black Maran, I'm leaning Brassy Black because in Marans the feathers have a moderate sheen which was historically bred from the Golden Necked Black. But at five months, it's still young and hard to say for sure. Great birds with a good temperament. They don't often like a ton of human handling.


----------



## Longcrow (Jul 3, 2020)

Definitely a pullet. The roosters have a lot of copper showing on neck and shoulders by that age. Should start laying in a few weeks.


----------

